# New Mint Dragon HMPK Line



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*Hullo there.*
And happy mother's day to everyone. 

The last few days I've been working out a great deal with a breeder who has developed a green and black dragon line. I absolutely love the look of these fish, they are blue-green with bold branching, giving them a "minty" look. I've decided to import all the stock he has available of this color- 3 males and 1 female. Some of you may have seen a picture of one of the males, he has a flat nose. Can't say I've ever seen one like him before. At first I didn't want to buy him, but in the end his transfixing colors compelled me to get him. (The breeder practically gave him to me, he knew I was on the fence about him.) The other two males show promising form and striking colors. They could certainly use work in straightening some of the branches, but I believe they will render some stunning fry with the right girls.

I'm excited about this line. I can experiment some with my superblacks as well to try to develop more contrasting colors. See images of the imports below. 















































I'll be keeping an eye out for a few more females that carry similar colors, but for now this is all I could get my hands on. xD


Here are some examples of siblings from the same spawn. Unfortunately they were purchased before I could get to them. ._.




































Spawn updates to come! :-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see some fry!


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

They are beautiful! Green/black bicolored bettas have always been a
Favorite of mine :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

-subscribed- -5 star rating- I look forward to seeing the outcomes, are you going to sell the fry? I would love a pair from the spawn


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great looking fish!

Though it looks like some have some red wash on the anal. Gotta work on that. Very stunning color combination though! :-D

The first male is my favorite...


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks you guys! Yes, I do plan on selling the fry. I'll let you guys have the first pick here before sending them to Aquabid and Craigslist. (surprisingly, I've had a lot of people in my area contact me about buying high quality bettas. Most of them willing to pay $20-30. So they should sell pretty quick.)


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh? I'm so excited to see fey from these! I have a planned first spawn and if all goes well. A fry from this spawn would make for some wonderful coloring.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm compleetely in love with that first female!! What a cutie!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used to work on this coloration. Wouldn't mind having some around


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see their fry!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm ecstatic to see the fry, too. =D =D Talk about impatient, they haven't even shipped yet. Teehee.

Dom, I think a trade will definitely be in order at some point.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous fish!! I especially love your girl and that first male!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!! Ilove the black in there it makes the blue-green pop!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow!!! They are amazing!!! I will definitely be following this!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG I was looking at some of these earlier (not sure if they are the same ones, maybe siblings?) but I'm sure I saw one identical to the first one!!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> I used to work on this coloration. Wouldn't mind having some around


Soooo many nice Bettas.....

Soooo little fishroom space!!!


Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I've wish there a local breeder that breed the second set of fish here in giant.
Really need a female for my male


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the female's a total cutie! i can't wait to see what comes out of them. :B


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Just the color I'm looking for


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Would be very interested in buying some of these when they come of age. I LOVE this coloration 

Have a regular halfmoon with similar colors, but his fins are not great, so breeding him is out of the question.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Stunning fish.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Those are beautiful fish, and what a great color combo, I loves the greeens/mints colors, They will be stunning when born  @Sincerly, Your fishy in your avatar is beautiful


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I know this is a little of topic... but I suddenly realized... Ok, I know you are selling them, ( when older ) and that is my DREAM color. Now, to the point. Will they be available around the same time as the Betta Raffle? If I won ( Which I won't, I know because I never win anything and there are sooo many people entering ) Maybe, just MAYBE could I get one? I don't think so but I want to check. Thanks!


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Wow. Those are gorgeous fish! Definitely going to track this thread. I cannot wait for them to spawn! Be sure to have lots of pics?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> I know this is a little of topic... but I suddenly realized... Ok, I know you are selling them, ( when older ) and that is my DREAM color. Now, to the point. Will they be available around the same time as the Betta Raffle? If I won ( Which I won't, I know because I never win anything and there are sooo many people entering ) Maybe, just MAYBE could I get one? I don't think so but I want to check. Thanks!


They are being shipped in on the 28th, then conditioned for a few weeks, then spawned, so the earliest they'd be available for sale is early to mid August, that is if everything runs as smoothly as I hope. Depending on which ones you'd want (of course offspring with the better form/color will be saved for breeding or sold at $15-20, offered here first before they go to Aquabid) I will definitely post pictures of any and all that are available. You let me know which you're interested in and we'll see what kind of deal we can make. =D

The breeder is prepping them for shipping in a couple of days, I'm super stoked to get them in. He's also apparently thrown in a "surprise" betta for me, so I'll be getting 5 altogether. :blueyay: Wonder what he's sending me. 



> Be sure to have lots of pics?


Will most definitely be flooding this thread with lots of fishy, minty pics. xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

**stalks**


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> They are being shipped in on the 28th, then conditioned for a few weeks, then spawned, so the earliest they'd be available for sale is early to mid August, that is if everything runs as smoothly as I hope. Depending on which ones you'd want (of course offspring with the better form/color will be saved for breeding or sold at $15-20, offered here first before they go to Aquabid) I will definitely post pictures of any and all that are available. You let me know which you're interested in and we'll see what kind of deal we can make. =D
> 
> The breeder is prepping them for shipping in a couple of days, I'm super stoked to get them in. He's also apparently thrown in a "surprise" betta for me, so I'll be getting 5 altogether. :blueyay: Wonder what he's sending me.
> 
> ...


Ok! I might not be able to get one. But I think I can. August is a good time. Keep us updated!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

OH MY GOSH!!!! Love the colors!!!!!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Picked up the fish from Linda last night, they look GREAT! Tried to snap some pictures-


































Here's the "surprise" betta, a gorgeous (maybe half giant?) multi big ear-

















Very happy with them, will post better pics later.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

drool


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Aww your surprise guy is kinda cute


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such pretty bettas!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Can I get in on this sell too..providing I don't win in the Raffle either..getting goosebumps looking at those fishy's.. (very xited)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I couldnt meet you! I just picked up my pair from Linda this morning.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

lelei, I'm excited too.  I'll keep this thread updated as they get closer to spawning. 

Dom, I want to see them. D: have you seen Linda's giant male? "Brutimus," I think she named him. Rofl. Won't be the last time I'm up north. Bound to meet you at some point. 

Came home to this a few minutes ago-











Someone is making himself at home. xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I didn't get to see him up close but I did see him... seeing how he was a big blob in his jar xD


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Bahah, no kidding. He was like 4, 4.5 inches. :O She showed me some of her orange dragons, too. I want.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Did some (pathetic) photography, when he flares this big ear guy is something spectacular to watch. :shock:

Some pics- (you'd figure the evo 3D would take decent pictures... yeah it doesn't. -_-)



































What should I name him?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..is that the "surprize" fishy?? also a very pretty fishy


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Dumbo! hehe He sure is a nice looking fish


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

This girl looks like the flat face as your male.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

wow i like your bigear, i also have one too heres mine


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> Did some (pathetic) photography, when he flares this big ear guy is something spectacular to watch. :shock:
> 
> Some pics- (you'd figure the evo 3D would take decent pictures... yeah it doesn't. -_-)


It probably does take better pictures under the proper light. With that dark shot it is taking a longer exposure hence the blur.

(Jeff the amature photographer. Nikon D40, D300, Mamiya RB.

Jeff.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would kill for one like that first male... *0*


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I am TOTALLY in love! I so want a pair when you get fry!!


----------

